# Lidl Glass protection



## Bigge (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi guys
Just popped up to lidl to try and get hold of some of that einzett screen wash but they had none in stock. They did however have this, so i picked it up to see what you guys think.



















Package contains a small foam block, harsh foam, like the oasis stuff they put in flower arrangments. This is to clean the glass apparently. A spray bottle of product which is then buffed with a fine white cloth to remove any smears. Then a final wipe over with a very soft blue cloth. Seems like a decent set, but having never seen it before i thought id give you guys a shout. Ill give it a go and let you know what its like asap.
Ps it was £4.49 at lidl


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

ive used this and have still got loads left. 

Its pretty good and lasts ages, but I cant compare it carlack or whatever cos I havent had the chance to try them.

But you should expect some good results with it :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Never used that particular kit, still working my way through the rainx, but if it's as good as the rest of the W5 stuff you're laughin. I swear by the W5 aerosol bird dropping remover, and at the price, you've gotta give it a go.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

somouk has done (and still is doing) some extensive glass sealant testing. I'l point him to this thread.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The W5 stuff is great, still trying to find who really makes it, but it's quality, the paint care wax/polish works brilliantly :thumb: The wheel wipes are something worth trying too :thumb:


----------



## Bigge (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool, might have got me a bargain then  

Did you try the cleaner block? seems like it will fall apart from the feel of it, but im willing to give it a go.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Its better than carlack, by miles 

Had CL68 on mine for a while and tryed this, its been on since march (one application) and its still acting like the day it was applied 

Cracking stuff for £5 (so much so I have 4 kits in the garage )


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I have the same kit, did my windscreen about a month ago. The cleaning block that comes with it just crumbles and makes a mess, I ended up claying my window instead and gave it a good wash. Applied as instructed using the cloths and have loads left so can top up when it stops being effective. I have noticed though, and I think this common with various kits, that when you use the wipers it can be a bit smeary. For the money though, you can't fault it


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

ianc61 said:


> I have the same kit, did my windscreen about a month ago. The cleaning block that comes with it just crumbles and makes a mess, I ended up claying my window instead and gave it a good wash. Applied as instructed using the cloths and have loads left so can top up when it stops being effective. I have noticed though, and I think this common with various kits, that when you use the wipers it can be a bit smeary. For the money though, you can't fault it


the smearing occurs with most products of this type  i found rain-x the worst for it. gonna go grab some of these tomo if my local has them.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

been on my windscreen about 5 months now, and still going strong :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

3 months are still going strong on the 4x4.

On the gf's car, just on the rear screen and even that got washed with surfex at 10:1 and its still working.

Really good value for money for me :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds excellent, is this a regular stock item? If so may have to get me some.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yes neil

availiable all the time


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> Sounds excellent, is this a regular stock item? If so may have to get me some.





badly_dubbed said:


> yes neil
> 
> availiable all the time


went to mine yesterday evening and they dont seem to have it


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks it, will be checking my local one after work tomorrow.

Will buy it for my dad.

As for the cleaning block, never had a problem with it, it feels really wrong to use it, but does get the glass very clean (I followed with clay and it didnt pull anything up).

I also have the W5 windscreen wash in as well, apple, works and smells nice.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

grant_evans said:


> went to mine yesterday evening and they dont seem to have it


got barrel loads at my local lidls lol

i didnt use the cleaning block, it resembles 1500g sandpaper.

clay worked fine for me


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Used it on my van and car and its great!!!!

I'll need to pop to Lidls see if they have more.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> went to mine yesterday evening and they dont seem to have it


As I had a number of errands to run today, and passed two LIDL supermarkets, I looked in at both and neither have it, although I have seen it previously. 
I also noticed that neither branch had any of the W5 aircon cleaners either.

Steve O.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

might have to try this thanks


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

poped down to my local one, however no signs of them! gutted!


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

This sounds like an interesting bit of kit! I gave my windscreen a very light coating of wax yesterday but it wont last anything like 3 months!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

checked mine today had hardly any of the car stuff in


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Me too:wall:


----------



## timbo4321 (Aug 23, 2009)

All gone from here too (Stockport), only the rubbish wipes remain - I bought a packet gave one panel a wipe and put it all straight in the bin!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

come up here and get it :thumb: got mines on sat


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> come up here and get it :thumb: got mines on sat


only a 900 mile round trip for me :lol:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Anyone compare this to Aquapel?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

any better way of applying this,other than what the box tells you??


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

timbo4321 said:


> All gone from here too (Stockport), only the rubbish wipes remain - I bought a packet gave one panel a wipe and put it all straight in the bin!


Which one in stockport so I dont waste a journy?


----------



## timbo4321 (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheadle,


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Ah my local one, wont bother now then, cheers for the heads up :thumb:


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

looks like I need to have a look in my local Lidl :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

been using this for a couple of years (you lot are slow  )

i prep the glass with AG glass polish via DA spray on spread out leave 5 mins then buff off

one draw back is it seems to attract moisture in the morning which the wipers cant shift ((Same as all the other rain repellents i have used)) and yes i have about 4 boxes piled up jsut keep the bottle upright as its got a tendency to leak :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

andy monty said:


> been using this for a couple of years (you lot are slow  )
> 
> i prep the glass with AG glass polish via DA spray on spread out leave 5 mins then buff off
> 
> one draw back is it seems to attract moisture in the morning which the wipers cant shift ((Same as all the other rain repellents i have used)) and yes i have about 4 boxes piled up jsut keep the bottle upright as its got a tendency to leak :thumb:


Really good stuff then? Hows the streaking when using wipers at night?

Do you spray the stuff onto the screen or the cloth?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Been round all my local Lidl stores today trying to get some with no joy, did get 3x cans of fabric guard though to try out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

is that W5 fabric guard?

i have the screen wash in at the moment, really like it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> is that W5 fabric guard?
> 
> i have the screen wash in at the moment, really like it.


Hi Matt

Yes the w5 big cans 500ml iirc £2.49ea will be trying out tomorrow on a RR carpets and mats.

They had bugger all in really in my 3 local stores looking forward to checking up though for some of their other products to try out.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

hmmm, knowing my luck, you will test, say its really good and by the time i get to my local one they will be all gone :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> hmmm, knowing my luck, you will test, say its really good and by the time i get to my local one they will be all gone :lol:


Its got to be worth giving it a go at them price's, scotchguard is around £8+ for the same size cans.

I know what you mean though seems their own brand cleaning products seem in very high demand of late, must be DW


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

reminds me of costco mfs :lol:

but your right, worth a try :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Great stuff! it's made my Rain-X and terrible (imho) DG stuff 100% obsolete. Lasts way longer and doesn't really smear.


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Just been to my local store to pick up a couple more, they had loads in, great for the money


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

my store has no car products at all, might have to try another one but thats a bit of a journey


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought a couple of the W5 screen kits yesterday.
Just washed the car today. Clayed the front screen but it was really clean. I then went over it with Autoglym Fast Glass. Cleaned the wiper blades with tissue and Fast Glass. Apllied the Nano kit, half a screen at a time with the white cloth. Waited 2 minutes and buffed off with the blue cloth.

I've done the rear, the front drivers and passenger windows. Just used Fast Glass on these before the W5 kit. Just over half a bottle left, but I probably used a bit more of the product on the front screen than I should have.

The instructions say don't get the screen wet for 2 hours after applying. 45 minutes after finishing we have a rain shower 

I'll see if I notice any difference when driving in the rain.


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I find 40mph+ you start to notice it. On motorways it is great


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

going to check my local stores again this week, fingers crossed this time....... always the bloody way though


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Tried two more different stores here in N I yesterday but neither had it - very little car type stuff at all, not like what's showing in the pic posted above


----------

